# WTB: oil cooler



## dennis.johns (Jun 20, 2007)

needed oil coiler or 2000 a6 and front right grill peace for around the fog light.. let me know if u got anythingl:banghead:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?533-A6-S6-and-RS6-(C5)-Parts


----------



## dennis.johns (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks


----------

